# BRP Replacement Visa HELP



## cmny88 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi there. I'm originally from the USA, living in the UK on a Tier 2 visa, sponsored by my employer. I recently lost my BRP card while abroad - but was able to get back into the UK, as they let me in after checking my passport and verifying that I did indeed have a valid sponsorship, etc. 

Once back home, I notified the government't that I lost my BRP card and it was canceled. Unfortunately, I need to travel out of the country again before I will be able to receive a replacement BRP card. They tell me I will now have to apply for a BRP Replacement Visa, for single entry from the country I will be returning from. And apparently, I can only do it from that country.

A few questions. 

Does anyone know if this is really necessary, or when i arrive back in the uk airport, can I simply ask the customs official to verify my status like last time? If I do need to apply, how long will it take to receive the single entry visa, and will I have to surrender my passport while I am waiting to get it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You were lucky last time, but normally you need replacement BRP visa for £81. You have to follow the usual procedure for visa application in that country. Someone applied for one in Canada and it took about 2 weeks. Yes, you need to submit your passport for the visa to be inserted.


----------



## cmny88 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks very much for the reply Joppa. 

Regarding the passport, would have to send it in for the entire process, or could I just present it when I show up for the biometrics appointment? What's tricky for me is - I am not even in another country at the moment, but it sounds like I can only apply for the single entry visa from that particular country, which means I now have to go there in order to go through the process and get it back in time to travel. That seems strange, right?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In 99% of cases, you have to hand in your passport and you can't get it back till visa is issued, or declined. 
That's why it's best to wait till you get your new BRP before leaving UK. You don't want all the hassle unless the trip is extremely urgent.


----------



## ivanle3 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dear Joppa, my name is Ivan, a Tier 4 Visa Holder currently studying in the UK. A few days ago I lost my BRP on the way back home. I am not sure what to do since I will soon be flying home for my Christmas break. Is it possible for me to apply for a replacement BRP back home despite the fact I have lost the BRP here in the UK? Please help Joppa! Urgent! Thanks so much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Do the following:
1. Report the loss or theft to the nearest police station and obtain a reference number or letter.

2. You must inform the Home Office immediately by emailing them on [email protected] to inform them that your BRP is lost. You should include:

• your full name, date of birth and nationality
• your contact details
• your passport number
• your BRP reference number for example RD7195164
• your police case reference number
• when, where and how the loss or theft occurred

If you lose your BRP card in the UK, you need to submit a BRP(RC) application. You will need to send some additional documents with your application such as proof of address, student status letter and a copy of the lost BRP. Speak to your international student office for advice.
If you don't have time for replacement BRP, you can return home and then apply for replacement BRP visa before returning to UK, costing £72.


----------



## ivanle3 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dear Joppa, thanks so much for your guidance. So just to check if I got it right:
1. Make a Police report in the UK
2. Report the missing BRP to the UK Visa while I am still in the UK
3. Travel to Malaysia
4. Make a replacement BRP - one way entry for 72 pounds
5. Return to the UK
6. Apply for a replacement BRP - 45 pounds.

Are my steps correct? Thanks you so much. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but since you don't know how long it takes to get replacement BRP visa, you may need to reschedule your return flight.


----------



## ivanle3 (Dec 9, 2015)

Dear Joppa, 

Yes I am prepared for a delayed return to the UK and am prepared to pay the 72 pounds for a one way visa back to the UK. I have made a police report here in the UK but I have not reported it to the UKVisa. I just have one more concern. By reporting the lost BRP before returning home, am I in anyway jeopardizing my chances of leaving the UK to get home to Malaysia? Is it possible to only report it when I am back at my home country? The other reason for that is that I am still hoping for my wallet to be found so if the BRP is cancelled, if I find my wallet the BRP is of no use. I am sorry for so many questions. There is just so many things going on my mind at the moment since my wallet was stolen.


----------

